# which one lasts longer WINCHESTER 1000B or crosman quest 10x



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

*which one lasts longer WINCHESTER 1000B or Crosman quest x1000*​
WINCHESTER 1000B2100.00%Crosman 1000x00.00%


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

i got a daisy power line 880 and want a more powerful gun so i am looking at some pellet guns a WINCHESTER 1000B and a crosman quest x1000 and just wondering which one lasts longer :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Get a Gamo Shadow 1000 and save yourself a bunch of trouble...


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

winchester all the way!


----------

